# Accessory Hitch



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We just bought and used for the first time a very lightweight (20lb.), Yakima bike rack. The rack uses a 1-1/4" shank to fit the factory "Accessory Rack". I was pleased that the bikes will hang with the spare tire in place moved starboard side. I've read the horror stories hear about using the bumper or accessory rack for carrying bicycles. Placing much value for the advice found on this forum, I still felt that the factory installed accessory rack could be for no other purpose than to carry bikes! 
Here's what I found. The accessory hitch holds the weight just fine, the problem seems to be that it twists too much, and this lets the bikes bounce too much. My thought is to weld a small piece of angle iron between the accessory hitch and the bumper. My hope is that this will eliminate the twisting, yet not add much additional stress to the bumper. On the other hand, all could fall off when we hit a substantial bump!

Dave


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I have done something similar, but can't post a picture because the trailer is presently at the storage yard. I use a 1-1/4 to 2" adapter because the racks I have all need a 2" receiver. The adapter extends the 2" part out past the bumper, so my racks (I have a surf fishing rack, a beach cart rack, and a platform rack - I used whichever is best suited for the trip we are on) fit perfectly while clearing the spare (which I moved to starboard). Like you, I was concerned about the flex, so I fabricated a brace with some U-bolts and perforated angle iron. It is not very elegant looking, but once painted black doesn't look too bad, and really stiffened the whole assembly up. I plan on having a buddy who is a welder add a piece to the adapter that will allow me to use some U-bolts to fasten it directly to the bumper. I will get some pictures later in the week .....


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bill & Kate said:


> I have done something similar, but can't post a picture because the trailer is presently at the storage yard. I use a 1-1/4 to 2" adapter because the racks I have all need a 2" receiver. The adapter extends the 2" part out past the bumper, so my racks (I have a surf fishing rack, a beach cart rack, and a platform rack - I used whichever is best suited for the trip we are on) fit perfectly while clearing the spare (which I moved to starboard). Like you, I was concerned about the flex, so I fabricated a brace with some U-bolts and perforated angle iron. It is not very elegant looking, but once painted black doesn't look too bad, and really stiffened the whole assembly up. I plan on having a buddy who is a welder add a piece to the adapter that will allow me to use some U-bolts to fasten it directly to the bumper. I will get some pictures later in the week .....


Thank you, you've given me food for thought. I'm going to look at my friend's "clamp-on" 2" receiver and see if I can adapt that, as opposed to welding something. I'd rather do that since the wall thickness of that bumper is probably not substantial.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Using Bill's idea, I came up with this. For now, I used some 1/8" masonite as a template. Welding a tab on the rear side of all this would be a lot cleaner, but I'm just not convinced the bumper has enough "meat". 
Any criticism won't hurt my feelings!
Another question, is there an easy way to resize these photos? Some other forums I participate with do it automatically.

Dave


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I finally got around to fabricating this bracket to help stiffen the accessory hitch. It really helps a lot. There is still some flex with the 1-1/4" tubing of the bike hitch itself. 
Still have to paint it. I was able to find 3/16" plate at a local steel surplus yard. $8- bought me enough for about (4) of these! With hardware and a can of paint, the whole thing was less than $20-


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

deepvee16 said:


> I finally got around to fabricating this bracket to help stiffen the accessory hitch. It really helps a lot. There is still some flex with the 1-1/4" tubing of the bike hitch itself.
> Still have to paint it. I was able to find 3/16" plate at a local steel surplus yard. $8- bought me enough for about (4) of these! With hardware and a can of paint, the whole thing was less than $20-


Much more elegant then my angle iron version .... want to sell a set of the plates? I can do the paint and supply the all thread and hardware - all I need are the plates!


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bill & Kate said:


> I finally got around to fabricating this bracket to help stiffen the accessory hitch. It really helps a lot. There is still some flex with the 1-1/4" tubing of the bike hitch itself.
> Still have to paint it. I was able to find 3/16" plate at a local steel surplus yard. $8- bought me enough for about (4) of these! With hardware and a can of paint, the whole thing was less than $20-


Much more elegant then my angle iron version .... want to sell a set of the plates? I can do the paint and supply the all thread and hardware - all I need are the plates!
[/quote]

Bill,
I sent you an email.
Dave


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We bought a Thule bike rack for this hitch, the kind that you can fold down and not have to take it out, works very well. Read as well that its not for a bike rack, and agreed, than what is it for?

We went for a summer trip last year and didn't seem to have any issues, had 4 bikes on the rack. Disaster waiting to happen, not sure. Did some research, and see bike rack on the back of trailers all the time


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> Using Bill's idea, I came up with this. For now, I used some 1/8" masonite as a template. Welding a tab on the rear side of all this would be a lot cleaner, but I'm just not convinced the bumper has enough "meat".
> Any criticism won't hurt my feelings!
> Another question, is there an easy way to resize these photos? Some other forums I participate with do it automatically.
> 
> ...


You have added an attachment and not inserted an image. The image must be stored on the web, either in an Outbackers photo album or a site like photobucket preferably as the size you want to display. The attachment is the full sized original photo or document.

This is what an image insert looks like. Just took a photo from my gallery on outbackers.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I finally got around to fixing this thing properly. My jury rigged set up with perforated angle and ubolts worked ok for many miles, so I had a guy who I used to work with - and who is a very skilled welder - do it up right. Looks much nicer than my old set up ....

PS - I also found out that by using a couple of rachet straps from the carrier to the bumper, it reduced the "bouncing" dramatically .....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Be sure to inspect the threaded rods periodically. If any cracks start from the repeated bouncing they will probably be there.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

That's the beauty - no more threaded rods - all welded up .....


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Just an update on my accessory hitch. The welding we had done a couple of years ago held up well, but after the last long trip, the welds where the thin metal bumper was fastened to the frame brackets gave out. Well actually the thin metal bumper fatigued to failure at the weld. I had a guy weld it back, but it did not hold - the metal was shot. Went to the local steel shop and got a 8' length of 5x5x1/8" square beam for $80, and had my welder buddy replace the whole back bumper. This sucker ain't going anywhere. Bonus is my Rhino Sewer hose fits inside without getting jammed in ......


----------

